# good source for lace rock???



## whodatfish (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone have a good online source for huge lace rock pieces? I need a couple of pieces that are at least 26 inches tall. Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since no one responded, I have never seen it for sale, but if you visit a landscaping supply and ask for it to be ordered, maybe they can get it for you?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

You could also try searching online auctions. My only concern would be the shipping expense.


----------



## PACICHLIDS (Jun 3, 2012)

livefishdirect.com is a good place to get it.


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

also amazon.com


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

I get mine from my LFS.... Too pricey, so I have break up my purchases.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

*** got a local guy who gets it wholesale shipped up from southern utah. has some truly massive pieces and its just premo stuff. if either of you are interested feel free to PM me. shipping for big rocks is a huge concern tho. in all likely hood ull pay more for shipping then you would for the rock. heres a pic of my tank for some reference to the quality of the rock. smaller rocks are easier to ship and can end up saving u money in the long run. GL in your hunt


----------

